
Study finds potential breakthrough in determining who’s at risk for heart attack - devinp
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11419.html
======
DrScump
Word for word blogspam of

[https://intermountainhealthcare.org/news/2017/03/major-
study...](https://intermountainhealthcare.org/news/2017/03/major-study-of-
atherosclerotic-plaque-deposits-shows-potential-breakthrough-in-determining-
risk-for-heart-attacks/)

with study author credits removed.

------
bayouborne
Thanks very much for adding this - I just found out I have a Lipoprotein(A)
measurement 383 nmol/L, so yeah, any discussion about understanding the
present condition of a person's plaque deposits is helpful.

